# 1988 300ZX Turbo S/S #620 of 1000



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

From my car domain site: 

Picked the car up from a fellow Z Car Club member. It is car #620 of 1000 made. It made its trek from Louisiana to California and from California to Arkansas. The car was in Arkansas, There I bought it from the fellow Z Club Member who took care of it. 

In Janurary of 1988 Nissan Held "A White Sale." As part of that sales promotion, Nissan issued a special Limited Edition of the 300ZX Turbo - Called the Shiro Special Edition 300ZX Turbo. Refered to as the SS Edition, this car was painted in a special Pearl White paint #234 (Shiro means White in Japanese). the Special Shiro Edition had the following as standard equipment: 

No options; all are identical 
- 1002 made between 1/88 and 3/88 
- part of "Nissan White Sale" 
- VG30ET engine - 205 HP 
- 5spd. Overdrive Manual Transmission (no auto available) 
- Viscous LSD 
- two-seater 
- T-tops 
- black interior 
- cloth Recaro seats 
- exclusive 3 stage Pearl White paint 
- exclusive white 16" wheels 
- exclusive "European" air dam 
- Analog, white digit dash, Amber lighting 
- non-adjustable suspension, very tight 
- Thicker Sway Bars 
- Tighter rate springs 
- regular climate controls (sliders) 
- About 125lbs. weigh savings over standard Turbo model 

Some restoration has begun, some other things will be upgraded.  Other then that the car is rust free.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

damn nice ride man.


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

Tee-Jay said:


>



thanks guys. not many people appreciate the Z31 300zx much.


----------

